# 3D Printed Slingshots



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Was checking out a couple websites that provide 3D printing( where they use a special printer to print objects in 3D from a design) & thought to myself, "I wonder if that could work for slingshots!?!" I don't know about the actual strength because their stainless is just a layer of powder, then glue, then powder, etc until design is complete. However, it may be good for a core of a wooden frame. Whenever I come across some money again, I may just have to try this out. I'll provide links to the sites that I was looking at so some of y'all can take a gander for yourselves. Oh, I also am quite skilled in 3D graphics, so I may end up doing a couple 3D designs of the slingshots in the template section if anyone has the ability to try this out.

http://i.materialise.com

http://www.shapeways.com/


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

3d printing can be done with a variety of methods and materials. some sprinkle layers of powder, hardening the design layer by layer by heating it with a laser. if the powder is metal based, the object is baked in a kiln afterwards to fuse the metal particles together.

the more common method, also used in the DIY buildkits, is to use ABS or PE filament, shich is heated and extruded by the printer head.

the third method i know of, uses a vat of light sensitive resin, which is hardened by a laser. after the printing is done you drain the vat, and rinse of the product. far as i know these devices are too costly and complicated for home build/use.

i think all above mentioned methods could bring forth usable slingshots, but the plastic filament extruder would be easiest to build, and "cheapest", starting at around $1400 for a DIY build for what ive read.

cheers, remco


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

We use 3D printing in product development, but it is too costly for producing a slingshot. There are processes that will make a servicable slingshot, but they are not very "pretty" and cost several hundred dollars each to produce. However, for prototyping they are very economical in the long run. Very cool technology! My father holds one of the very earliest patents for this technology and it has come a long way since that time.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks fellas. It was just a thought. I figured someone thought of trying this, but its still a newish technology it seems. Oh well, I'll stick to artistic applications when dealing with 3D printing. Thanks again for the input.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

The technology of the "rapid prototyping" process isn't so newish but it's expensive like Nathan mentioned. If you want a core for a wooden frame why not giving your CAD drawing to a local metal processing company? They can laser cut your shape or CNC it with almost every metal you want, which I think is much more inexpensive than a 3D print. Or did I get you wrong? For a sandwich slingshot with a metal core you don't need a 3D print, just a cut out metal sheet.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Gardengroove said:


> The technology of the "rapid prototyping" process isn't so newish but it's expensive like Nathan mentioned. If you want a core for a wooden frame why not giving your CAD drawing to a local metal processing company? They can laser cut your shape or CNC it with almost every metal you want, which I think is much more inexpensive than a 3D print. Or did I get you wrong? For a sandwich slingshot with a metal core you don't need a 3D print, just a cut out metal sheet.
> 
> Cheers, Simon


Easy killer. Like I said, it was just a thought. I am still just learning. Thank you for the tip, now I know.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

whats up comanche, i actually got into the same topic last year.... heres the old post. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14060-3d-printed-slingshots/?hl=%2Bprinted+%2Bslingshots

interesting thought. i never followed through with anything though....


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> whats up comanche, i actually got into the same topic last year.... heres the old post. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14060-3d-printed-slingshots/?hl=%2Bprinted+%2Bslingshots
> 
> interesting thought. i never followed through with anything though....


I'll take a look.


----------



## Manx (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm not sure how to post a phot but i just finished printing a sling shot on my 3d printer it shoudl be pretty strong

I'm using an sd3 with a honeycomb support material printing at a 0.3mm profile and infil rate of 30% and solid infill every 5 layers

I'm printing on 2.5mm glass over a heated bed using hairspray to provide a print surface

i intend to use black surgical tubing i have and a leather pouch for this

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:62023


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

wow manx that looks really cool!

could you maybe shoot a video of the process next time round?

and could you maybe give us the lowdown on the printer? as in:
-availibility (whered you get it?)
-cost (how much was it, n whats the 'ink' cost?)
-required level of expertise (did it come ready for use or as a build kit? did you have to 'fine tune' it yourself?)

thanks so much for being the Trailblazer here! im pretty sure thisl generate a lot of intrest!

cheers, remco


----------



## Manx (Aug 29, 2012)

I can try to get some video next time i print

the printer i'm using is an sd3 from solidoodle. I'd ordered an sd2 back in august of last year on november 17th they released the sd3 forproduction with estimated deliveryin january. they allowed me to upgrade my order from the sd2 pro i had on order for only 100 more. I was supposedly a week -2 weeks from having it delivered so i jumped at the chance. The printer was delivered on february 2nd.

The sd series has 2 printers the sd2 which has a 6 inch build platform and the sd3 which has an 8 inch build platform 8 X 8 X 8 or approximately 512 cubic inches of build area. The printer comes fully asembled you do of course have to do some minor tinkering but for the most part the printer will workright out fo the box. I did have afew minor issues that were not typical the filament feed screw came lose 2 days after i got it and i had to figure out how to repair it. Solidoodle tried helping mebut thier solution came fart o late. Well for my taste then i had a clob i had to clear. There are going to be minor service issues you will have and you will gave to dealwith on your own. But thats trueof anypiece of equipment you buy for a shop.

I bought the filament which is a 1.75mm plastic off ebay and amazon. The cost was fairly nominal at about 32-42 per kg. Solidoodle sells their filament at 42 per kg and you can order it at the tiem you order your printer. they deliver itwith the printer however someprinters have been damageddue tot his.

I justrealised i'd left out the cost for the printer

the sd2 series runs from abour $400-600 the case isn't necessary adn for around 15 you can build a better case that adds functionality to your printer with detachable sides

the sd3 printer its $800

they advertise a delivery tme of8-10 weeks right now the sd 2 delivery time currently is running about 4 weeks while the sd3 is about 6-8 weeks

Now let mereiterate these machiens are not going to be what most are used to from a product where you use itwith out erroror fail there is a slight learning curve. Just like with anything you will figure things out how to orient prints for strength something i've had to do

here are a couple of videos i've taken that illustrate the point of the strenght vs directionality of the printed item 








 - my printer printing





 - not my printer but with a fan modification to speed cooling and decrease ooze


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

thank you so much manx thats great info indeed!

unfortunately, at this time my budget wont allow for such extravagancies...
but it is very good to hear that prices are now at a far more excessible level, and it is no longer needed to assemble it yourself from the ground up.

next time i get a decent wad of cash on hand i'll know in what direction to look! thanks mate!


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

hi, i've been designing and sourcing everything i need to build a powder inkjet based 3d printer for about six months now for this very reason  glad to see someone succeeding ;-)


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Manx said:


> I'm not sure how to post a phot but i just finished printing a slingshot on my 3d printer it shoudl be pretty strong
> 
> I'm using an sd3 with a honeycomb support material printing at a 0.3mm profile and infil rate of 30% and solid infill every 5 layers
> 
> ...


manx that is sweet you definitely got your head in the game


----------



## Manx (Aug 29, 2012)

bigron said:


> Manx said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure how to post a phot but i just finished printing a slingshot on my 3d printer it shoudl be pretty strong
> ...


Thanks i've had friends tell me that the arms are not strong enough or that they will break etc buti've used a black surgical tubing which is a stronger pull than i can draw got it back to myjawand held it for as long as i could. the arsm are not showing fatigue or weakening so i have toassume i did something right i had considered giving it to me nephew to see if he could break it.... I'm such a bad uncle lol

for now i'm calling it the brown beatle


----------

